# Thread



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So what is your favorite VRC thread? I have a few I read over and over but hands down, this one is the one I like to go back and read the most (or at least look at the pictures):

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=339306&highlight=everest


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Ha! me too... Looks like we have some pics to add. I also love the blue collar bikes. Going to lbs looking for a ball bearing today...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

The John Tomac Picture Thread!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498169


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Shayne said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498169


im with Shane on that.

VMBEFG rules.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This one: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=597687


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CK's Old Photos Resurface thread is great.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

On a more serious note:

- Ritchey photo thread
- CK's Blue Collar bikes thread
- CK's old photos


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Veloculture said:


> im with Shane on that.
> 
> VMBEFG rules.


That thread explains so much to me, a relatively new member, why this forum has never seemed quite right. It doesn't take a rocket genius to see there some funky sh!t going on.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

"Are bikes ART" thread...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hahaha! I was going to say the star chambers thread. Classic stuff.


But the Tomac thread or the Potts thread are close seconds.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The other best thread people don't use enough.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521682


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Since I started this madness, I will add a few other great threads:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=192813&highlight=cook

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=154717&highlight=cruiser

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2382&highlight=rare

and some reference topics I would like to see to one great thread (like the Cooks thread):

1. The everything "Rollercam" thread
2. The Penultimate "Dirt Drop" thread to end all other dirt drop threads.
3. "Klunker and or Clunker" you decide but heres what we know:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, roller cam and dirt drop threads would be pretty good to have.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

john tomac, fat chance & the cruiser thread. I started those last 2 threads :thumbsup:


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

My favourites has to be the ewr threads and also the one about the older woods bikes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

any thread with "we eat our young" in it..


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=148007&highlight=rascal


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting who the authors are on the cited threads.  However, for some comedy gold, I like Kyle's thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=410496&highlight=kyle


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Interesting who the authors are on the cited threads.


I noticed that too...I guess we should again recognize Rumpfy as the originator of the thread he mentioned.....except I think he mentions it weekly himself 

hmmm.... maybe that's why it doesn't get read 

oops...forgot to pick a thread. It's gotta be Repack Riders "Blue Collar Clssics" thread...great shots of cool old bikes, upper, middle and lower end..often with little stories. Hands down the BEST :thumbsup: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=533958


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Not so much a thread as a posting, but this has got to be one of best VRC stories:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212951


----------

